# How important is a trailer title?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

In SC, as an example, no title is necessary but that also means you can't get a tag. It also means that it is difficult to sell it to a state that requires trailers to have tags.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

In some states, you might not be able to register it without a title. Check before you buy.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Why not call your local / state license office and ask them how to handle it?


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

That would be tooo easy.....


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I will call them, but I thought maybe someone could shed some light on it for me before I call and possibly make myself sound less than intelligent.....


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

In my state you need a title to get the trailer registered and make it street legal. Also, if they *do* actually have the title they can still claim that the trailer is theirs. And unless you have a bill of sale that can hold up in court then they'll win.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

You're in CO right?

Yes, you have to have a license and you can apply to get one for an untitled trailer but it's going to be a pain and there's also the possibility the trailer was stolen at some point (if it's a titled trailer and the title is missing).


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Delfina said:


> Yes, you have to have a license and you can apply to get one for an untitled trailer but it's going to be a pain and there's also the possibility the trailer was stolen at some point (if it's a titled trailer and the title is missing).


Yes, getting a new title (which you need to register it) can be a real pain. To avoid multiple trips to the DMV and waiting in line forever, the best advice is to call the DMV (or email them), explain the situation, make sure that you have _every_ document you'll need, and have them tell you all the fees (and payment types they accept) involved before you bother to go stand in line.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

It really depends on state. Here in Florida... any trailer over 2000 lbs requires a title to have tagged and registered. 
You always need a bill of sale or the registration signed over.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Just get a bill of sale, then say it is home built... 

(Not sure what your states laws are)


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

shmurmer4 said:


> Just get a bill of sale, then say it is home built...
> 
> (Not sure what your states laws are)


But you have to be careful doin that. In Florida.... they wont register one as home made unless its under 2000 lbs. Or you spend close to $1000 dollars in inspections.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

shmurmer4 said:


> Just get a bill of sale, then say it is home built...


In SC they want to see receipts for the components.


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just did the same thing. Luckily in Michigan You can get a salvage title. Basically you take it to a law enforcement agency, usually a sheriff dept, and they run the vins. If it's clear they issue a new title. It's not uncommon for titles to get lost, especially on trailers and RVs, and that is the solution. Maybe if you call your local sheriff they can walk you through the process? I've heard of people registering old trailers as self-built but I do not know the process for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm now I'm not sure salvage title is the correct term. And I'm having a brain fart! Like trying to remember "that song." I work with the guy that does the inspections for these type of titles. I'll get more info and post again. Where r u located?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Go to your state DMV site and search about trailer's requiring titles, etc. I am guessing it is right there.






shmurmer4 said:


> Just get a bill of sale, then say it is home built...
> 
> (Not sure what your states laws are)


This does not work in every state.

I bought a horse trailer that did not have a titled (it came from a state that did not require them).

It was a long and tedious process to get a title for it (in NY). It is registered as home built.

Fist I had to have a receipt history to prove that the trailer was what I was saying it was. In my case that was the original receipt from the trailer manufacturer and the receipts of it being sold to the people I bought it from and then a receipt from them to me.
If this was not the case, as Iride posted, I would have needed receipts for the parts that went into it.

Then I had to have it weighed at a certified weigh station.

Finally it had to go for inspection at a state designated site. They send you an appointment time. No choice of times that work best for you. You are given an appointment and you better show up.

They go over the trailer with a fine tooth comb to make sure there is no indication of some VIN that has been removed or modified, etc.

When you have jumped through all of these hoops they assign the trailer a VIN and give it a title.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I bought a trailer from my friend in a state that doesn't require tags or titles on their trailers. I had her draw up a bill of sale, listed it as homemade, but an identifying number on it and got my title


----------



## trailrider53 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am in Wisconsin and we aren't required to have a plate on anythign udner 3500 lbs, but once you put a horse in it, it will be over 3500 lobs. In Illinois if you don't have a title you can't get it registered or use it legally. You would have to designate it as a homemade traielr which will make it harder to sell when you are ready to sell. Personally I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

And that's why I said I'm not sure what the state laws are...(in your area)


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Problems with a missing title can be a simple as the owner losing it, which I never understand because its pretty easy to get a duplicate title, the trailer was sold by someone who as making payments and didn't finish the payments, didn't get the title and sold it.Or it is a salvage and doesn't have a title. You can get one, but some states won't give a title and alot of insurance companies will not insure salvage stuff because they have usually been in a wreck at some point and welded back together.


----------

